# Less SF guys now vs Vietnam era vets?



## kowa (Sep 17, 2010)

Seems like every other person I meet or hear of being in the Vietnam war was SF or LRRP.
I understand that their could have been more in that era due to attrition but :doh: I know they didnt outnumber the grunts and support groups.

Someone brought up todays technology and the fact it could mean less SF in todays Army....it's still 12 man teams with X amount of groups...could somebody straighten one of us out.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Sep 17, 2010)

One word...
Posers.

SBG sends.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2010)

shortbrownguy said:


> One word...
> Posers.
> 
> SBG sends.



Agreed. If  you went by every guy that says he is a SEAL/SF/Ranger, they would outnumber the real guys 12 to one.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 17, 2010)

And since it's now 'fashionable' to be a veteran again, there are lots of posers from the Vietnam era period!

LL


----------



## sfmike (Oct 18, 2010)

I had an appointment at the VA clinic at Fort Ord today.  One of the guys standing behind me in line was wearing an SF baseball hat.  I asked him which unit he served with and his reply was, "SOG".   I then asked him if he knew of Roy Benevidez or Jerry Schriver.  He answered that they must have been with a different "group"  *POSER!*
All SF who served in Vietnam know both of those names because Roy was awarded the Medal of Honor and Jerry "mad dog" Schriver was reported MIA for charging a bunker complex of COSVN.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 18, 2010)

sfmike said:


> I had an appointment at the VA clinic at Fort Ord today. One of the guys standing behind me in line was wearing an SF baseball hat. I asked him which unit he served with and his reply was, "SOG". I then asked him if he knew of Roy Benevidez or Jerry Schriver. He answered that they must have been with a different "group" *POSER!*
> All SF who served in Vietnam know both of those names because Roy was awarded the Medal of Honor and Jerry "mad dog" Schriver was reported MIA for charging a bunker complex of COSVN.


 
I have read a few thing about SFC. "Mad Dog" Schriver, thats one bad dude I would have loved to talk too...


----------



## Manolito (Oct 18, 2010)

When I got out of the Military I went to an employment agency to find work. They suggested I remove my military experience. They said it was better to have four years of no work history than to be labeled a VN vet. I truly don't understand why some one would want to be something they aren't. The question that works for me is where were you at in country. I sure hope the military has gotten better at helping people re-enter civillian life. Many will find while they were out protecting America others were here moving up in the company and taking all the good postions while the vet returns to his or her entry level position. Getting out of the military with 10% unemployment is a tough nut to crack the the need for a good safety net is important. 
Respectfully.
Bill


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting that you brought up MSGT Shriver...  My father-in-law, much unlike these posers, doesn't really talk much about his bona fides.  Then out of the blue he shot me an email from some of his MACV-SOG buddies about MSGT Shriver.  In one of the stories in the email, my FIL was actually deputy commander and was rotated out just before then-SFC Shriver was killed.  We chat about spooky stuff now and then, but he definitely did not lead on to his bad-assedness.  Any other names you want me to ask about?

This is the link he sent.  He was replaced my CPT Cahill shortly before the event.  His quote from the email: "This mission was a BDA (bomb damage assessment). Our unit did did two like this. I was supposed to go but got pulled off to do something else. Capt Paul Cahill replaced me. Please check the Task Force Omega site—below."

http://www.taskforceomegainc.org/s139.html


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 18, 2010)

In 1995 a survey was done.  It was found out that 13 million males served in Viet-Nam.    10 million had to be in clandestine operation because records only show slightly less than 3 Million American Men and Women being in-country.   So yeah it make sense.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 19, 2010)

This whole thread follows by belief that those who do the most are usually the quietest about it.

It's not the beer-swilling, tattooed, obnoxious loud-mouth who was there, probably the quiet guy in the corner who's polite to everyone...


----------



## Headshot (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 19, 2010)

We had a guy in my battalion who seen more shit than anyone else.   Every day, day in and day out.      When he arrived in RVN he decided he was a conscientious objector,  so they made him battalion shit burner.   :)


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2010)

0699 said:


> This whole thread follows by belief that those who do the most are usually the quietest about it.
> 
> It's not the beer-swilling, tattooed, obnoxious loud-mouth who was there, probably the quiet guy in the corner who's polite to everyone...



My old Guard unit had a number of colorful characters in it, but a few really stood out to me. All were Vietnam vets with 2 of the 3 legit MACV-SOG alumni (one even knew Hugh Shelton which was a humorous story in itself).

If you didn't know their background you wouldn't have guessed them to be who they were.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 19, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> My old Guard unit had a number of colorful characters in it, but a few really stood out to me. All were Vietnam vets with 2 of the 3 legit MACV-SOG alumni (one even knew Hugh Shelton which was a humorous story in itself).
> 
> *If you didn't know their background you wouldn't have guessed them to be who they were*.



Bam.


----------

